# Help needed to readproof a beginner's method memento/reminder



## Cristobal (Jan 21, 2016)

To the moderators: feel free to move this topic in the right subforum

I started cubing yesterday. Originally planing to learn the Roux method and after being quickly stuck, I rapidly moved to the beginner's method as explained by Badmephisto.

His explanations are so easy to grasp that I decided to create a kind of memento or reminder to learn and comprehend the method by myself. However since English is not my native language, I may likely have made some mistakes, either grammar/spelling related or even regarding cube solving.

I just need some English speaking cubing fellow who would be kind enough to proofread my memento. Nothing to worry, it is very graphic and very synthetic.

Here it is:


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 21, 2016)

Looks very good. Only problem I see is step 5, the first two images are mirrored from what they should be. Also, the difficult ones to remember for step 5 are when you have 2 oriented corners next to each other. In this case, always put the two oriented corners ag the back.

Also, bottom left up, top left front, top right left side... It is unclear what you mean here.


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 21, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Looks very good. Only problem I see is step 5, the first two images are mirrored from what they should be. Also, the difficult ones to remember for step 5 are when you have 2 oriented corners next to each other. In this case, always put the two oriented corners ag the back.
> 
> Also, bottom left up, top left front, top right left side... It is unclear what you mean here.



Ok, so I corrected a few mistakes:











I had the wrong for the blue/red edge, it should have been green/red instead

I still have to figure the case you mentioned:



AlphaSheep said:


> Also, the difficult ones to remember for step 5 are when you have 2 oriented corners next to each other. In this case, always put the two oriented corners ag the back.



You mean something like that?


----------



## SenorJuan (Jan 21, 2016)

As you are after corrections to the English:
Instead of "to repeat as many times...., use "repeat as many times....
And it's "0 oriented corners" with an s at the end, and also "0 solved edges"

I won't comment on your choice of the U.S 'Color' when you're living in London...

Whilst this is just a beginners solution, you may like this sequence for Step 2, 3rd algorithm: F' L' U2 L F


----------



## G2013 (Jan 21, 2016)

The only thing it lacks is explaining the notation. The rest is fine
Although the algorithms are a bit hard to begin with cubing

btw, now I want to see the movie Memento again.


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 21, 2016)

I didn't get all the nuances of the 5th step, but here the version with the corrections:

I'm not planing to include the notation, since this memento is to be transformed into a pdf or a jpeg file that I will put in my mobile phone, so that I can consult anytime/anywhere in order to learn the algorithms.

As for the algorithms, these are the ones from the beginner's method presented by Badmephisto.



SenorJuan said:


> As you are after corrections to the English:
> Instead of "to repeat as many times...., use "repeat as many times....
> And it's "0 oriented corners" with an s at the end, and also "0 solved edges"
> 
> ...



Brilliant algorithm!


----------



## biscuit (Jan 22, 2016)

On step 5, the first on (two corners orientated) it says "Place yellow sticker on top left facing front". Because english is stupid, it should read "Place yellow sticker on top left facing to the front".

The others are fine with out the "to the" (although putting it in the left facing one is not a bad idea).


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 23, 2016)

Ok, here is what seems to be my definitive version, still in test. It's a Grand pa method, but it works for me to apprehend cube solving.

(see last post)


----------



## carl888 (Feb 1, 2016)

as this is aimed at beginners, I feel you should not assume they know how to make the cross yet your guide starts with a cross with centers matching the cross edges


----------



## Cristobal (Feb 1, 2016)

It's aimed at me only.


----------



## carl888 (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh ok, you put lots of effort into this so I thought it was going to published somewhere


----------



## TorbinRoux (Feb 1, 2016)

My advice would be to try roux again, because in the long run, you'll probably prefer it. I recommend deedub's tutorial on using roux as a beginners method.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Cristobal (Feb 1, 2016)

carl888 said:


> Oh ok, you put lots of effort into this so I thought it was going to published somewhere



No at all, but I like to have neat documents, it's a kind of _déformation professionnelle_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A9formation_professionnelle


----------



## Cristobal (Feb 1, 2016)

TorbinRoux said:


> My advice would be to try roux again, because in the long run, you'll probably prefer it. I recommend deedub's tutorial on using roux as a beginners method.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



Yes, but now that I know the beginner's method, I feel that it will likely be easier to understand/apply, although I watched the Deedub's videos, it's still a bit abstract to me...

In order to work it out, I might have to put some effort in the same type of graphical document with some isometric views to get the required algorithms.


----------



## Cristobal (Feb 1, 2016)

Here's the last version, I often refer to it when my memory plays tricks on me:

(see last post)


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 2, 2016)

This is absolutely amazing! Before I say anything, I just want to say how amazing your piece of work is! However, there are minor points that can be improved upon. 

Some algorithms are much easier to remember with a rotation, such as the ones in Step. 3, where algorithm A could be done with a rotation, then the inverse of algorithm B. 
Also, the algorithm in Step. 2 could be a little faster (we _are_ the SpeedSolving forums after all!), with something like R U2 R' U' R U R'

If I find anything else, I will let you know asap.


----------



## Cristobal (Feb 2, 2016)

Seanliu said:


> This is absolutely amazing! Before I say anything, I just want to say how amazing your piece of work is! However, there are minor points that can be improved upon.



Thank you.



Seanliu said:


> Some algorithms are much easier to remember with a rotation, such as the ones in Step. 3, *where algorithm A could be done with a rotation, then the inverse of algorithm B*.



Could you write algorithm for each case please?





Seanliu said:


> Also, the algorithm in Step. 2 could be a little faster (we _are_ the SpeedSolving forums after all!), with something like *R U2 R' U' R U R'*



The 3rd case you mean? Yes indeed that algorithm was in the Badmepisto method.


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 7, 2016)

The step. 3 algorithm (a) could be 

y U' L' U L

I'm not good with rotations, but I think it's y, and not y'. You'll have to ask some other guys.


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi, just an update of my memento:

(see last post)


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 8, 2016)

I love this. It is now almost perfect.


----------



## SenorJuan (Mar 8, 2016)

I have to admit Step: 5 's instructions puzzle me - 'top right', 'bottom left', they don't match the illustration? I've never used this method, so I'm unsure how it would best be described in beginners terms, but it seems odd....


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 9, 2016)

New update:


----------



## AndyK (Mar 9, 2016)

I love the look of this. Would you tell me which colors you are using in visualcube?

Would you consider adding a notation guide?

Here are a few opinions:
1. I think it is confusing whenever you label a side as 'back' when the layout of the picture shows it being the side traditionally labeled as 'right'. Basically I'm referring to the second to last image and others like it. I get what you are trying to do, but it is somewhat confusing.
2. I don't think that the 3rd and 4th images in Step 3 add anything. Or maybe I don't understand what you are trying to communicate. I would get rid of them.
3. I think that most great beginner's guides use the smallest number of algorithms. Because of this, I like the previous Step 5 where it only required Sune multiple times. (Same goes for Step 4, you can go from the dot case to L case to line case all by repeating F RUR'U' F' multiple times)
4. The way you explain 'f' via diagram in step 4 is nontraditional and may confuse people
5. For Step 2, I much prefer R U2 R' U' (RUR') to the other alg. You could even simplfy that step into R U2 R' U' (then refer to other case)

Really looks beautiful and professional. Well done.


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 9, 2016)

AndyK said:


> I love the look of this. Would you tell me which colors you are using in visualcube?



I used an old version of Illustrator (the 10th):

Green: Focoltone 1160
Pink: Pantone 212C at 74% (the intensity, from the actual color to white, not the transparency)
Grey: C: 18.82% M: 12.94% J: 10.2% N: 1,18%
Blue: Pantone 298C at 85%
Yellow: Pantone Process Yellow C
Orange: Pantone 138 C 80%
Background colour: Pantone DS 9-8 C at 100%

I tried to recreate the colours (with contrast) of my stickerless Guanlong/Yulong cubes. Moreover, I'm slightly colorblind...



AndyK said:


> Would you consider adding a notation guide?



No (I don't think so at the moment, but I thought about it), here is why: this little memento is primarily for my personal use, so I needed just the essential. When I started cubing, I found all the guides (web, pdf file or picture) very hard to understand (or maybe I'm just too stupid...) ; anyway, it was so abstruse that I needed to make my own visual guide, mainly from Badmephisto's Youtube video at first, then his pdf guide available on his website. Since the goal of my memento is to be stored in my Phablet/mobile phone, I wanted all the diagrams to fit in one page (A4, in case I needed to print it). The job is done, so I might as well share it on the forum.

However, maybe one day, I'll work on a more comprehensive guide (two pages).



AndyK said:


> Here are a few opinions:
> 1. I think it is confusing whenever you label a side as 'back' when the layout of the picture shows it being the side traditionally labeled as 'right'. Basically I'm referring to the second to last image and others like it. I get what you are trying to do, but it is somewhat confusing.



I understand what you mean, but the only way to show the back of an object in 2D (especially if I want to keep the same 3D representation of the cube), is to turn it, so the "back" would become either the regular "front" or the "right". There isn't a lot of options here.



AndyK said:


> 2. I don't think that the 3rd and 4th images in Step 3 add anything. Or maybe I don't understand what you are trying to communicate. I would get rid of them.



Yes, the 3rd image in step 3 could or should be divided in 2 images (showing each edge at the wrong place on top layer), that can be a bit confusing, but confronted to these cases while cubing, it becomes more obvious (when you see it for real).

The 4th and the 5th are just some new algorithms that I discovered in a German guide, they are of course optional, and I added them in order for me to learn and to try them.



AndyK said:


> 3. I think that most great beginner's guides use the smallest number of algorithms. Because of this, I like the previous Step 5 where it only required Sune multiple times. (Same goes for Step 4, you can go from the dot case to L case to line case all by repeating F RUR'U' F' multiple times)



Yes, you're right, this last version is intended for people like me, who know already the basic beginner's method and need to access to the next level. If you plan to use this visual guide to teach someone, take one of the previous versions without the OLL's.



AndyK said:


> 4. The way you explain 'f' via diagram in step 4 is nontraditional and may confuse people



Actually, since I know already the notation, I should get rid of the "f", but it's just a little reminder (an arrow and an alphabet letter) and the simplest way I can think of.



AndyK said:


> 5. For Step 2, I much prefer R U2 R' U' (RUR') to the other alg. You could even simplfy that step into R U2 R' U' (then refer to other case)



It's just a matter of preference I guess, that's why I left both algorithms. F'L'U2LF is somehow faster for me...




AndyK said:


> Really looks beautiful and professional. Well done.



Thank you, particularly for your constructive input.
It helps me to know/understand the perception of different people, unfortunately even if I try to do it as simple as possible, one thing obvious to someone might seem difficult to another so...


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 10, 2016)

AndyK said:


> I love the look of this. Would you tell me which colors you are using in visualcube?
> 
> *Would you consider adding a notation guide?*




Ok, so since you've asked, I gave it some thoughts. Hence, the new drawing I've begun in Sketchup:






I'm planing to find the apt isometric view and then to process it graphically in Illustrator. It means likely a complete visual guide (notation, basic beginner's method and OLL, maybe PLL) on the long run, fitting in a A3 (or 2 A4) sized paper.


----------



## AndyK (Mar 11, 2016)

You are awesome. I love it! Keep up the SketchUp!


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 11, 2016)

Quick update on the notation diagrams (only for the beginner's method moves and the OLL), it's on going:


----------



## AndyK (Mar 11, 2016)

This is my favorite notation guide yet. Really great stuff.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 11, 2016)

Really nice guide.

A few comments:

[1] Since you wrote other algs compactly, why not write the alg for the "car" corner orientation case compactly as
F (R U R' U')3 F'?

[2] I borrowed some algs from your guide and put them in my guide.

[3] What do you think about the process for permuting the edges and corners on the last page (page 8) of my guide? I think the maximum number of algorithms (which includes repetitions) with "my" approach is 8, but yours is 5. I would of course prefer to use yours, because it's fewer steps, but do you think "my" permutation approach is easier for _first timers_ to follow?


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 11, 2016)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Really nice guide.
> 
> A few comments:
> 
> ...



Very relevant, I realized that too two days ago.



Christopher Mowla said:


> [2] I borrowed some algs from your guide and put them in my guide.



I think approach is very ambitious, and find a bit nerdy (in the good way; English is not my mother tongue, so pardon me if I sometimes use words in the wrong way) in the sense that the graphical manner you use to represent the algorithms, reminds me a bit the binary watch... Anyway, if I can make an observation: how efficient is your representation of the algorithms, regarding their memorization?



Christopher Mowla said:


> [3] What do you think about the process for permuting the edges and corners on the last page (page 8) of my guide? I think the maximum number of algorithms (which includes repetitions) with "my" approach is 8, but yours is 5. I would of course prefer to use yours, because it's fewer steps, but do you think "my" permutation approach is easier for _first timers_ to follow?



No idea mate, I'm just a beginner and my knowledge is limited to this memento I shared. I guess the best algorithm is the one you execute at the fastest speed or the one you know better...


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 12, 2016)

Cristobal said:


> Very relevant, I realized that too two days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I think approach is very ambitious, and find a bit nerdy (in the good way; English is not my mother tongue, so pardon me if I sometimes use words in the wrong way) in the sense that the graphical manner you use to represent the algorithms, reminds me a bit the binary watch


Thanks. I never thought of it that way, but maybe I'm a bit of a nerd.



Cristobal said:


> ... Anyway, if I can make an observation: how efficient is your representation of the algorithms, regarding their memorization?


I actually designed this guide to be a "first timer"/"dummy proof" type of guide, where I just teach those who have never seen a cube solution before "cube common sense".

I have never seen such a comprehensive set of algorithms to complete the first layer cross like in my guide. I think the reason most (if not all) guides besides mine do not have all these cases listed is because they think people should "figure it out" for themselves, but my guide is for those who _don't want to_ figure it out for themselves as well as those that just want to gain the confidence that they can follow directions.

I highly doubt it's good for memorization, and I don't think it's efficient.

Maybe the reason why I'm not concerned about memorization is because I exploited the Niklas commutator in 2009 and made this guide. (See Step 3 and onward.) Maybe I should make a video tutorial on this very method that I still use to this day to solve the cube? (I average about 45 seconds with it. I got lucky once and got a 28 second solve, and occasionally I get in the high 30s.)

Conrad's method could be the easiest to memorize (I think my commutator guide is equally as easy) as well.



Cristobal said:


> No idea mate, I'm just a beginner and my knowledge is limited to this memento I shared. I guess the best algorithm is the one you execute at the fastest speed or the one you know better...


Oh, okay. Don't get me wrong. Your guide is pretty nice. I also like Lucas Garron's because he reuses easy-to-memorize algorithms throughout, and it's pretty compact as well.


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 12, 2016)

@Christopher Mowla
Thank for update guide, and the links you provided look very interesting ; I will have to spend some time to figure out the commutators though.

**********************

Otherwise, a French fellow cuber asked to make a synthetic diagram regrouping the moves he needed, from my basic one. It's still at sketch stage (monochrome, not correctly labeled), but that gives a good idea.






However, playing and drawing with Sketchup makes me think that designing a whole visual guide with SU and then Layout (the inner layout utility) might be a clever idea or means to create an efficient guide. The rendering might not be as nice, or graphical as Illustrator, but it's worth a try, I will therefore think about it.


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 13, 2016)

Beginner's method last version (notations added):


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 13, 2016)

Ok. Keep doing my visual guide by adding the 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL (on the right side) to the beginner's method (on the left side of the page). Once you know the basic, you go to the next level by learning the additional algs.Still in progress.


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 14, 2016)

@AndyK

Here are some attempts to represent the back side:






I started from the E actually, finally I might favor the A, the A and C might be a good compromise (still a compromise though), but if it is easier to comprehend and respects the convention...


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 14, 2016)

@AndyK

*Notation guide*
It's still at sketch stage, so let me know whether some moves are missing, otherwise I'll be able to make colorful rendering in Illustrator with annotations in few days/weeks.


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 14, 2016)

Revamping Lucas Garron's beginner's method


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Cristobal (Mar 16, 2016)

Ok, so I think I'm done with my memento/guide (beginner's method + 2 look OLL/PLL for beginner's who need to progress)


----------



## DaNeJaNi (Jan 15, 2020)

Great guide btw...is there any chance to upload a higher resolution image or PDF file. Thank you.


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 15, 2020)

DaNeJaNi said:


> Great guide btw...is there any chance to upload a higher resolution image or PDF file. Thank you.



Here's the last version I drew a few years ago. Definitely not high definition, but it's precise enough to be printed on an A3 (42cmX29.7cm) sheet of paper.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 15, 2020)

DaNeJaNi said:


> Great guide btw...is there any chance to upload a higher resolution image or PDF file. Thank you.


Nice 3 year bump



Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Nice 3 year bump


Best part is that the OP actually responded!

Theses really are some quality graphics and I think the notation guide is great.



DerpBoiMoon said:


> how do you qualify for nationals (like 3x3)


You have to have gotten an official single for most events. This means you have to have already competed in a competition and completed a solve. The only exception to this is:

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* - Top 40 competitors ranked by Mean of 3
*3x3x3 Multi-Blind* - Top 20 competitors ranked by Best result
*4x4x4 Blindfolded* - Top 20 competitors ranked by Best result
*5x5x5 Blindfolded* - Top 20 competitors ranked by Best result
But for all other events as long as you've competed in a competition and gotten a solve before, you're all good!



CodingCuber said:


> Barwon for the Bush 2020: All registration fees go to communities affected by drought, flood or fire.
> Sydney Autumn 2020: Finally another Sydney comp.
> Twisting in Toowoomba 2020: Comp in Toowoomba, Queensland


FINALLY A SYDNEY COMP!!!! I'm so signing up!


----------



## DaNeJaNi (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks Cristobal, I appreciate it. My son is a new cube user so I've searched for some printable guide so we both could step up.


----------

